# Instacake & DVRugrade.com



## freeze12 (Aug 21, 2006)

well I have a Toshiba RS-TX20 & the burner took a dump "internal error'..almost 4yrs old. So I figured I might as well replace the hardrive as well. I went to DVRupgrades website & they have no phone number (would rather call because I was a victim of identity theft..online) but could not find a tele: number.
Does anyone know their number or a number to a seller that has "Instantcake" or anyone that is willing to sell me a copy of "instantcake"...... thanks!!!

©Thank's... Dan


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Did you think of contacting them via their website and asking them to send you an e-mail with a phone number you can use to place an order?


----------



## freeze12 (Aug 21, 2006)

I was hoping someone had the number or another source for the instantcake or sell Me their CD...thats why.

I did e-mail them & this is the LAME response I received: :"Quote"* sorry, can't do... our site is secure though and your browser is protected by encryption. this is much safer than using a phone, anyway. thx*

:down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down: 

---------------------------------------------------------------

*Does anyone know another place I can get a CD of Instantcake??...Thanks*


----------



## Ronin (Jun 7, 2001)

If you think their company and their response is so lame, then why do you want to do business with them?

I have never purchased anything from dvrupgrade before, but have friends who have, and Lou has always been helpful on these forums.

If you are so concerend about identiy theft, which is understandable, create a one time virtual credit card number and purchase it that way. They also take paypal, so you could create a new paypal account and purchase it that way. If you don't like those options, maybe you could emal Lou and ask him if he would accept a money order and once he received it let you download the image.

And creating multiple posts about the same thing is not only unnecessary, it is likely to bother some people and get you LESS response, not more.


----------

